# OK that was a waste of time



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So a friend has a Wimchester lever action 30 30 he wants to sell and I thought I'd try a search to see what its worth. HA!! I obviously need to know more about the rifle. Well I know nothing more than its a Winchester in 30 30 and its older than a good lot of them. He's a friend so if he's sitting on a too expensive gem of a Winchester he should know it and sell it for what its worth..... what should I look for so I can get an idea what he should expect? If its in my range it'll be mine but if its sweeter than that he should have the extra cash. Any advice out there?


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure what "older than some". Some models are real expensive now. Win 30-30's, post 64's go for around and up to 399.00 if clean. I saw one in a pawn shop the other day and it was 399.00. Pre goes for about 499.00 and up depending on condition and when made. If it might be a saddle ring, then more.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I assume we're talking about a Winchester 94. Besides the overall condition, and the lack of bore wear, cracks, and scratches, some of the items that raise the value of a Winchester that I'm aware of are:

carbines bring a higher price than rifles

octagon barrel adds value

a saddle ring adds value

an 1894 is more valuable than a 94

a fitted crescent butt plate adds value

Older Winchester 1894 rifles with an octagon barrel in decent condition can easily sell for $1000-plus. An older 1894 saddle ring carbine can go for more than $1500.

This is the auction photo of the Winchester 1894 rifle that I bought a couple years ago for $700. It was made in the early 1920s.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The "Pre-64" premium only applies to* bolt action *guns.
That's when they changed the design.
The lever actions stayed the same until they introduced the "Angle Eject " models.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The "Pre-64" premium only applies to* bolt action *guns.
> That's when they changed the design.
> The lever actions stayed the same until they introduced the "Angle Eject " models.


That is not my understanding. In 1964, Winchester started to use a lot of stamped parts in their 94s instead of the milled or forged parts used in prior years. This change shifted a lot of diehard Winchester lever fans to purchase Marlin 336s.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My time spent researching 94s (and it might be an 1894) did seem to have a demarcation line of 1964 for lever guns too. I would say it is a pre 64 but I'm going to have to get another look (and pictures) of the rifle. Which unless I'm totally mixed up is a rifle as he was keeping the carbine he also has. I kind of prefer the longer barrel myself. I'm so busy right now I'm not sure when that\ll be!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They changed the loading gate and the shell carrier from forged to stamped, which was cosmetic more than anything

The bolt design was *totally* different
The pre 64's was similar to a Mauser with the rounds being held by the extractor as they were fed into the chamber (Controlled Feed)
After 64 they were more like a Remington (Push Feed)

I wouldn't pay extra for a "Pre 64" lever gun based on th eminor differences


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's a good sight to check the date of manufacture against the serial number.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

As has been stated there are many factors that go into the value af a 94 Winchester.
When made, yes pre and post 64 does make a differance 
Barrel, round or octagon and how long
saddle ring
cal. markings, 30-30 or 30WCF
is it US Property marked, Army purchased some in WWI
Tang sight
What condition is it in.
Last week I sold a 1909 made 1894 Winchester in 32 Special for $1250. It had a good bore but a used finish with little case color left. I would rate it as around 70% maybe a little less. The area you are in makes a differents in price.
Steve


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The big change made to the post-64 Model 94's is that the receiver was cast. The post 64 guns can't be reblued because of the cast receiver. It will be red or purple when reblued.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

When picking up a 30-30 Winchester, the first thing I look for is the floor plate, if it is machined, it will most likely be a pre 64. If it is stamped, most likely, it is a post 64. If in doubt, check the serial #. I think the feel, look and appeal just kinda stands out, like in a fine fishing rod and reel or good car. You will just almost know by looks. Like someone on the thread said, Stamped, is pretty much the difference. Still a good gun and will last a lifetime if taken care of. I have a pre 64 (1953) Model 70 and it has class like a fine sports car, you will know it when you see or feel it.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Ross I forgot to mention, if you open the action on a pre from the top and look at the floor plate that picks up the shell and holds it to be pushed into the barrel, it will have a grove in it whereas the post will have a smooth floor plate and not groved, in other words it is stamped. The differences are very obovious.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Gramps was a collector and said the pre 64 levers were worth more too. The Mauser action in bolt rifles is preferred by those that hunt dangerous game also. Find anything out? Is it a wallhanger or a shooter?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm hoping to get another look at it this weekend or next week. This week is crazy busy. Not much point in guessing since I know I need details at this point, but it has that quality feel to it if I'm any judge of things. The only other detail I remember for sure is no octagonal barrel. Round barrel.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

ya can always compare to guns up for auction @ gunbroker dot com


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I have several .30-30's and have offered one of them (a Winchester model '94) several times for sale. It has had less than a box of shells fired through it, and has only been in the woods a time or two in the dozen plus years since I bought it new. I've ask $300 for it a number of times, and folk just laugh and offer me $150, whereupon I just laugh and put it away.

I do want to sell it, but I'm not going to give it away.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Haggis I'd keep it for that kinda money too. They dont eat anything.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I have several .30-30's and have offered one of them (a Winchester model '94) several times for sale. It has had less than a box of shells fired through it, and has only been in the woods a time or two in the dozen plus years since I bought it new. I've ask $300 for it a number of times, and folk just laugh and offer me $150, whereupon I just laugh and put it away.
> 
> I do want to sell it, but I'm not going to give it away.


Pull it out again and let's talk.


----------

